# "Peace, be still" - What did it Sound Like?



## Mushroom (Jul 26, 2008)

OK, probably unimportant, and I'm not sure why I want to know, but I'm curious as to what our Lord's command to the wind and waves would have sounded like. I can find the Greek easily: σιωπάω φιμόω , which would sound like this: see-o-pah'-o fee-mo'-o. But I doubt He was speaking Greek, right? Likely Hebrew or Aramaic. Anybody have an idea what it would sound like in those languages?


----------



## Mushroom (Jul 27, 2008)

Bump. Anybody know this?


----------



## Galatians220 (Jul 27, 2008)

If He were speaking Hebrew and He said, "Peace. (Please) be still," would it not sound like this:
"Shalom. Be-vah-kah-sha, sha?" Or just "Shalom. _Sha_..." Virtually a spoken lullaby... Someone who's taken more Hebrew than my one semester is most welcome to correct me.

Margaret


----------

